# MP 5 question



## Tazz (Mar 7, 2010)

Dose anyone know what the laws are with the MP5. are they legal for civilians to own privately? I live in Fl and we have some of the most relaxed gun laws ive even seen, but i cant find any MP5's for sale so i started wondering if they might be illegal


----------



## pardus (Mar 7, 2010)

I know one member here who owned one.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 7, 2010)

You can occasionally find MP5s that are converted sear guns, but pre-86 "legal" MP5s are SUPER expensive.  IIRC, the last transferable one I saw locally was $20K.  Think about that for a long time - definitely NOT worth it IMO.  Besides, full-auto is pointless outside of an LMG or bigger.  Get a good HK94 used and do an SBR conversion on it.  Much cheaper, same gun, no full-auto to complicate your life or cost $$$$$$ in ammo.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 7, 2010)

Yep, their legal in Florida.  Finding one is the hard part.  Most owners don't let them go and since they have be to pre-86 NFA they tend to cost about as much as a middle of the road new car. All NFA rules apply.  Form 4, Class III transfer, BATFE Tax stamp etc. 

look over at Sturmgewre.com from time to time.  Someone will have one for sale eventually.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 7, 2010)

WOW...you guys are great thanks for all the info


----------

